

Extroversion Makes People Happy Say Psychologists - curi
http://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,1721954,00.html

======
manvsmachine
I'd agree that extroverts generally are happier, but I'd argue that a large
part of the reason is because the majority of people are extroverts and,
therefore, society is built around their personality type. Introverts are
inherently at a disadvantage in most cases because they are often treated as
if something is wrong with being themselves. The author even suggests that
introverts try to gain happiness by aping the behavior of those who already
have it, essentially saying that if you're not an extrovert, then your only
option is to turn yourself into one.

------
mixmax
Glad to be an extrovert then :-)

